# Issue: replace headlight control module?



## StuHaul (Aug 29, 2004)

I got an oil change last week - when I picked it up, I noticed the "check headlight" icon in the MFI. Pulled over and confirmed that passenger headlight was unlit.  Turned car off, started up again and it was gone. Later that week, I was following a friend home at night and she told me that my headlights seemed different in brigtness (no MFI indication of any kind). Days later I get the MFI warning again, call the dealer and make appt.
Since that time, the headlights have acted strangely at times. E.g, there seems to be no perceptible diference between DRL and headlights. Also, the interior light accents in gagues, etc. that are supposed to turn on w/ headlights do come on, but only after a 10sec delay.
Dealer just phoned me and said that the car will need to stay overnight and the fix is pending a callback from VW to approve the replacement of the the "headlight control module" Any experiences with this or opinions otherwise?
-stu


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Issue: replace headlight control module? (StuHaul)*

There is no difference between DRL and standard headlights on this car. 
Your headlights probably looked like they have a different brightness because the left light is slightly lower than the right light. They also have the left side cutoff which can make them look different if you look at them from certain angles.
The intermittant headlight issue has come up before. It even happened to me once. with the V8. But I never did anything about it and it never returned. Frankly, I think you are wasting your time unless the error comes back again.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Issue: replace headlight control module? (spockcat)*

spockcat, do you have any info confirming that there is no difference between the DRL and headlights? on my truck with standard lights there is a slight but noticeable increase in brightness when headlights are engaged. it is noticeable the most in tunnels during day time.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Issue: replace headlight control module? (****us)*

Perhaps with the standard lights there is some difference but stuhaul has a V10 and I am 99,99999% sure he has xenons and I am quite sure the xenons are the same. I haven't checked the DRL vs normal brightness of the halogens lights.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Issue: replace headlight control module? (****us)*

If you have xenon lights, DRL's are the same as headlight. It's possible that there is a difference with the non-xenons, but I don't know for sure. My previous Jetta with halogen headlights did have a difference between DRL's and headlights.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Issue: replace headlight control module? (****us)*

Do you have the standard halogen lights or the xenons? There is NO DIFFERENCE in intensity with the Xenons as they fire at the same temperture. 
As for the halogens - I have seen the intensity change on Jettas and Passats, but not the TOUAREG - so I really don't know.
As for having a headlight out - this has been a problem with some TOUAREGs and the fix was usually giving it a light rap to get it back in place.


----------



## StuHaul (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: Issue: replace headlight control module? (TREGinginCO)*

yeah, I have the xenons. I meant to put that in the original post (sorry!). I guess my hypochondria is crossing over to my car in regards to the DRL vs. Headlights. When parked facing a wall the night before I took it in, they looked normal. Although the first occurence of the MFI warning wasn't a fluke - one of the lamps was out. It seems that this problem comes and goes, i.e., it doesn't manifest itself all the time. If there was nothing wrong then would they be so inclined to hold it over for (what I imagine would be) an expensive warranty fix? Especially when they had to pull a new Treg off the showroom floor because their other loaners were out?
This fix shouldn't affect my plan to VAG to lights once my ankle heals, right?
I really appreciate the opintions and info. I suppose I'll have to wait and see what they tell me tomorrow. This is my first visit since doing my stereo and V1 mods, so I guess I'm still nervous about them saying something about it.
Thanks again!
-stu


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Issue: replace headlight control module? (StuHaul)*

Vagging your lights shouldn't cause any problems.
I have my DRLs vagged (thanks Aircooled) and will soon be doing the "six light salute" once I get my xenon matching halogen bulbs ordered!!!


----------



## vtmikev (Sep 28, 2004)

where did you order those lights from?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (vtmikev)*

PG Performance is where I ordered my lights. They put a thread on the TOUAREG forum for discounts on lights. Do a search. They are great to deal with and they've got some good prices on lights.
My order should be here this week. There was a bit of a delay because the LED marker lights were out of stock.


----------

